# I just spit my coffee all over my monitor



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

I I just looked at the forecast, and its calling for 3-5" tuesday! But, like always, theres rain/sleet involved. 
So here's whats going to happen, its going to drop 1.5" of snow, and 1" of sleet, then rain.
That way it'll stay in line with every other storm we've had.

So get the plows on and get the salt ready upstate.


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

JeffNY;527063 said:


> I I just looked at the forecast, and its calling for 3-5" tuesday! But, like always, theres rain/sleet involved.
> So here's whats going to happen, its going to drop 1.5" of snow, and 1" of sleet, then rain.
> That way it'll stay in line with every other storm we've had.
> 
> So get the plows on and get the salt ready upstate.


Jeff,

If 1" makes you spit coffee at the monitor I would hate to see what your going to do next week when there is the possibility of getting a couple feet of snow...

I would also keep an eye on Friday- Saturday for the Clipper coming through
Jason


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

Im just shocked its actually going to snow, 12" would be awesome, Im expecting 2" though.


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

6-12 here by wednesday morning. heck we ight get more depends how much the lake machine wants to add to it.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I heard up to 16" by Wed. I hope so we have gotten short changed out of every storm so far!:crying:


----------

